# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  المرجوا المساعدة في i5700

## mostafa_

السلام عليكم عندي سامسونج i5700 ارجل بيت السيم كارط منزوعة اريد توصيلات وشكرا

----------


## mostafa_

مافي حل لمشكلتي يا شباب المغرب العزيز

----------


## abousalma007

لايوجد محطط لهدا النوع

----------

